# De**** and the So-Called Evangelical Hymns



## JOwen (Nov 10, 2006)

Recently I took a course at Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary on the Dutch Second Reformation (_Nadere Reformatie_), and the Secession of 1834. As a pastor trained in the Scottish vein, I sat enthralled as I discovered the several similarities of the Dutch and Scottish Reformations and Secessions. Subjects like Justification, Sanctification, the Covenant, Saving Faith, and Assurance were given new light through the eyes of men like Willem Teellinck, William Ames, and a' Brakel of the Nadere Reformatie, and Scholte and De [C] ock of the Secession of 1834.


I was very intrigued with the Secession of 1834, not only because its history was previously unknown to me, but also for the striking reasons of its development. The parallels between the Dutch and Scottish Secessions (1834 and 1843 respectively) are note-worthy, and can be summarized in a few points:


1. German Rationalism enters the seminaries and pulpits.
2. Scholastic preaching prevails as opposed to experiential.
3. Heavy handed State involvement in Church affairs.
4. Incipient Arminianism.
5. Anti-Confessionalism.


Yet there was one addition to the foundation of the Dutch Secession of 1843 that interested me very much. It was De [C]ock's belief that the Psalms alone were to be used in the public worship of God contrary to the new hymn book introduced by the prevailing authorities.

A close friend of mine, Dr. James Wanliss (Scot. Presbyterian), along with Rev. Wes Bredenhof (Can. Ref) have done the English speaking world a favour by translating De [C]ock's tract, "THE SO-CALLED EVANGELICAL HYMNS, THE DARLING OF THE ENRAPTURED AND MISLED MULTITUDE IN THE SYNODICAL REFORMED CHURCH".

What I intend to do is post De [C]ock's tract as translated on my blog, in an attempt to remind us all of our Biblical heritage of exclusive Psalm Singing. The authors in their preface say, “In the late twentieth century there are still some churches of Dutch heritage that worship God in simplicity of "spirit and truth" as enjoined by our blessed Lord Jesus (cf. John 4:22-26).” I am glad to say that the Free Reformed Churches of North America are such churches.


Without further delay.... [click]


----------



## BertMulder (Nov 10, 2006)

The Protestant Reformed Churches also take the doctrinal position of exclusive psalmody.



> As we look back over the years, we rejoice in that God used the Reformation of the sixteenth century to restore Psalm singing to its proper place in the church. In 1517 the hammer blows at Wittenburg nailed down three great truths: the authority of the Word of God, justification by faith alone, and the priesthood of every believer. The Reformation did not end with Martin Luther. His work became the catalyst for the development of truth. Building upon this foundation, John Calvin erected the great citadel of truth, "Soli Deo Gloria."



To read the whole article by Rev. Kortering:

http://www.prca.org/pamphlets/pamphlet_37.html


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks very much, Jerrold! This is a great service. I have mentioned this tract many times on the Puritan Board, and desired to read it for myself. Kudos, and God bless!

See this thread about the author.

Also note the official position of the Protestant Reformed Churches on song in worship:



> Article 69
> In the Churches only the 150 Psalms of David, the Ten Commandments, the Lord's Prayer, the Twelve Articles of Faith, the Songs of Mary, Zacharias and Simeon, the Morning and Evening Hymns, and the Hymn of Prayer before the sermon shall be sung.


----------



## JOwen (Nov 10, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Thanks very much, Jerrold! This is a great service. I have mentioned this tract many times on the Puritan Board, and desired to read it for myself. Kudos, and God bless!



My pleasure brother. It is an interesting piece to say the least. I know it is not saying anything new, but it is good for the Continental Reformed (myself included) to remember her heritage.


----------



## JOwen (Nov 10, 2006)

BertMulder said:


> The Protestant Reformed Churches also take the doctrinal position of exclusive psalmody.



I have discoverd that several of the 1834 denominations are Psalmodist, or Psalms majority (With the Article 69 exceptions). This would include the Free Reformed, Heritage Reformed, Protestant Reformed, and the Netherlands Reformed. I praise the Lord for this. There are _some_ Secession line federations that no longer hold to this ancient Reformed practice. The URC, CRC, OCRC, and the RCA. 

Blessings!

JL


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 13, 2006)

FYI - Hendrik DeC o c k died on November 14, 1842.


----------



## JOwen (Nov 13, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> FYI - Hendrik DeC o c k died on November 14, 1842.



A timely post then. Thanks for that.

JL


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 13, 2006)

Thank you, I will use this in the spring when dealing with membership classes.

We would love an EP church, but unfortunately that is not what we are dealt at this time. It seems if we want something close, something that includes urban ministry, etc...then we are stuck with PCA (which is not horrible, but y'll are worrying me on the other thread).


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 13, 2006)

Rev. Lewis...would I be able to add that pamplet to my xanga. I believe it's old enough that copywrite is irrelevant, correct?


----------

